# Moving to HK?



## Amsterdam (May 12, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Last summer I was in HK for a week I loved the city and its vibe. At the moment I am graduating for my degree in science: Commercial Economics here in Amsterdam.

I am thinking for a while to move to HK to start working there since the job market in Netherland is not on its best right now. I am interested in tourism and I hoped to find work there. 

My question: Is it hard to find work in HK when you are from abroad with not that much work experience/1 year?

Also I am really interested in you opinion about HK, I loved it on vacation but of course it is a total different world when you life there. What are you for you the pro's and cons? How is the work environment?

Thanks in advance guys really curious for your responses!


----------



## Amsterdam (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for your quick responses! 

And how is the work invorenment? I heard/read that it is long hours, how do you look at it?

Cheers!


----------

